# advice for starting inshore tackle box please!



## AUTigers10 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I've finally gotten some time to fish with my new job, but the only problem is I can't locate my tackle (wasn't much anyway)! I've got a $100 gift card to bass pro and I want to use it all and possibly some cash on starting a new box. No boat at the moment (have an old 18 ft seacraft just need to find a motor) so ill be fishing mainly off my pier just towards pirates cove from Ross point. Please give me some specific stuff from topwater to soft plastics and whatever else. Targeting specks, reds and flounder. Thanks a lot yall, this is a great forum and I know ill get some great ideas. Please be specific on color and stuff on topwater stuff b/c I have never done much of that. I'll bug yall later on presentation and retrieve. War eagle


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

You should just cheat and buy fish at the pet store.

wahweagle


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would suggest 1/8 and 1/4 oz jigheads and a bucket of gulp shads. They catch just about anything. Some topwaters that I like to use are the mirror lure 52m. I have also had good luck with some swimbaits like the yozuri crystal minnow. 
I recently purchased some sebile chugger and they have caught fish but I dont know if they are worth the price as they are higher than a giraffes butthole. Hope this get you started. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The 7M is the floater mirrolure, the 52M is medium runner. Both are great lures. Look for a Zara II in silver flash that rattles.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 on the Gulps, I buy more Gulps and jigheads than anything else. Caught everything from redfish, speckled trout, black drum, and flounder on them.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

GENTLE WOLF said:


> +1 on the Gulps, I buy more Gulps and jigheads than anything else. Caught everything from redfish, speckled trout, black drum, and flounder on them.


GULPS! are amazing. I quit throwing jig heads sometime ago. With our thick grass I prefer to rig mine weedless! I like the Owner 4/0 twist lock hook in 1/8oz. I would also invest in a handful of Aqua Dream Gold Spoons in 1/4oz and the great equalizer inshore is the Mirrolure Mirrodine 17mr. Any color will work fine!!!!!

Here is a link to the weedless hooks. There are many great manufacturers of them including Mission Fishin, Slayer Inc and Mustad

http://www.ownerhooks.com/pages/products/hooks/basshooks.htm

Look for the TWISTLOCK™ 3X WEIGHTED
w/ CENTERING PIN


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

As for me, I notice the more experienced and accomplished I get as an angler, the smaller my tackle box seems to get. I have had the good fortune to fish with guides all along the Gulf Coast for everything from yellowfin tuna to tripletail, and what I would suggest is that you study your local waters- it appears from your post that you live on the water, so you are fortunate indeed. Get some good leader material- flourocarbon is best. A Sidewinder spoon is one of the best all around saltwater lures ever, in gold or silver- 1/3 oz. is the size I like. If you have the dock, let's hope it is lighted- if not, spend all your money lighting the dock, then figure out a way to fish your lights by cast netting your own live bait or whatever. Just my 2 cents...Mike


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Throw out a live bait under a cork and set the pole in a holder. Then keep yourself busy by casting what everyone posted above. Can't go wrong with a spoon or bumping a Gulp jig or DOA along the bottom.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Gulp are without a doubt a must have, I have also have had a lot of luck on a white Bomber Badonk-a-donk in that area. A bronze color jerkbait like the Sebile stick shad is a great bait too, but they are kinda pricy. A MirrOdine 17mr will do just as good I can just cast the sebile a mile. Spoons (gold and silver) are also a must have in my opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong cause I have never caught a fish using a Gulp 3" New Penny Shrimp.. Usually rig them with a jig head. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Trophy05 said:


> I must be doing something wrong cause I have never caught a fish using a Gulp 3" New Penny Shrimp.. Usually rig them with a jig head. What am I doing wrong?



Probably working them too fast? Look how your live shrimp reacts when you drop him in the water.. he uses those little legs to just barely move.. occasionally he will pop the tail and hop up when a predator is near.


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Gulp! is a great bait to throw. You will have to experiment with different colors. I like using the Lime Tiger for shrimp. Another great bait is the Gulp! 5" Jerk Shad in Camo. You can use the Jerk...pause...retrieve better with this than the shrimp. I almost always throw Gulp! on a jig head. Again you will want to experiment with what size. Sometimes the smaller the weight the better. Acme tackle company makes a great spoon called Sidewinder that is my favorite when im throwing a spoon. Only downside is it's not weedless. Other than than I would pick up some Mirrodines and a Topwater and you should be set! If you have any questions just PM or email me.

[email protected]


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

3" new penny gulp is my go too bait. caught many a speck on them.:thumbup: 1/8 0z jig head is good or the 1/4 oz also good.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe I was reading too fast but I didn't see anyone mention a popping cork? I don't enjoy fishing a popping cork very much but I'd be willing to bet more trout and redfish are caught popping that cork than any other method. 

In the tackle box... make sure you have some small but strong hooks. I usually buy circle hooks because free lining a live shrimp is an easy way to gut hook a lot of small fish. Also, you may want to spend some of the cash on a good rod. BPS has some really nice 7'6" spinning rods with a fast tip. Long cast can make a big difference on spooky fish. 

Trophy.... Gulp on a jighead works well around boat docks. Get into your bass fishing mode and flip the docks in the darkest most shaded areas.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

get 2 or 3 clear boxes to keep all your crap in. a spool of 15lb powerpro, some mono leader(i have a spool of 10 for sheeps and specs, 30 for pomps and reds, and 60 for spanish) 1/0 circle hooks for sheepshead and specks and such and 3/0 circle hooks for reds and pompano, gotchas for spanish off the pier, beads and foam floats, swivels and clips, 3oz surf weights, egg weights for sheep rigs.

that should about cover everything youll need for just about any type of fish

war eagle and good luck!


----------

